# Rectovaginal fistula



## nell610 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm in the midst of a really bad IBS-D flare up. I'm soooo sore back there I'm convinced I have proctitis!

However, today I've started getting a burning pain right at the back of the entrance to my vagina, almost perineum area. It hurts when I bend down, walk etc as if I have a cut. What could it be? Could it be a fistula or am I panicking?


----------

